

Fabrication Gem, or How to Brand Your OSS Contribution - listrophy
http://fabricationgem.org/

======
bluehex
That's a really beautiful project site.

I think there is one very important thing missing however. I can't find a
statement anywhere that says why someone would want to use this. There are
many little snips that show how one would use a Fabricator, but none of them
have any context explaining how they would be useful in practice or what
problem they're trying to solve.

I checked the github repo hoping maybe the README would have some more
examples or explanation but it just referred back to the project site.

~~~
paulelliott99
That is an excellent point and I will be sure to add a section explaining
that.

You would use it in your suite to create objects to assert against. You could
also use it in a db:seed or db:populate script to generate development data.

